# Fountain drinks arnt meant to be delivered



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

How am I supposed to carry 6 fountain drinks and 2 bags of food up 3 floors in an apartment building? When delivery started with pizzas it was always 2 liters or maybe a six pack of pop I cant stand delivering fountain drinks they arnt meant to be. I'll never do another fast food delivery until they have cans or bottles. Car seats are not perfectly flat and it's too distracting trying to use 1 hand to drive and steady 2 different cup holders and I dont wanna set them on the floor in case the customer is out waiting and that's just gross anyway. Well sorry for ththe rant


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Shakes are just as bad, maybe worse. McDonald's and Five Guys are the worst offenders in my area.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

All for $5.95


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You still need to make 2 trips.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber1111uber said:


> How am I supposed to carry 6 fountain drinks and 2 bags of food up 3 floors in an apartment building? When delivery started with pizzas it was always 2 liters or maybe a six pack of pop I cant stand delivering fountain drinks they arnt meant to be. I'll never do another fast food delivery until they have cans or bottles. Car seats are not perfectly flat and it's too distracting trying to use 1 hand to drive and steady 2 different cup holders and I dont wanna set them on the floor in case the customer is out waiting and that's just gross anyway. Well sorry for ththe rant


Take a sip out of each one to make spillages less likely?


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> How am I supposed to carry 6 fountain drinks and 2 bags of food up 3 floors in an apartment building?


You don't....You tell them to come down and remind them to bring 2 extra pair of hands.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

People only order fountain drinks from fast-food places. Decline fast-food places and you'll rarely have to deal with them.

Boba tea is usually in a sealed cup that you can just have in a bag and not worry about. I'm learning which boba tea places don't seal their cups, and looking at the order to see how many drinks are involved.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't deliver to the apartment or front door- have people come to your car, and remind them to bring your tip and an extra person for their extra annoying shitheel order.

Also, remind them that they suck donkey balls for breakfast and you hate them with a passion. But only remind them of these points AFTER you receive your tip.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 265196
> 
> 
> You still need to make 2 trips.


Better yet...


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Get with the program folks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Some tall, bulky drink cups still have the option of coming out of the drink carrier. It’s happened to be a few times with Firehouse Subs because their large cups are too darn big.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> View attachment 265274
> 
> Get with the program folks.


That's funny!


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

In large orders, I usually call and ask for help. If the apt is on the 3rd floor then call tell them you can't find it and would they come down to meet you. This is believable, especially in the dark. I hate gated communities with guards more than apartments.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 265196
> 
> 
> You still need to make 2 trips.


Place the full drink container into a plastic bag for easier carrying.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Sometimes the bags they give us aren't sufficient. You have to order some of your own from Amazon. I got the Kibaga ones and they work well for large orders. Thankfully, I haven't had to transport six drinks and two bags of food yet. But you just have to figure out how to brace your cargo so it doesn't fall over. And drive cautiously, no matter how late you are.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

I hate those damn flat drink carriers. I've actually considered ordering some of these. I deliver so few drinks that a single batch should last me a long while.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

This is what I use. But it does not work good on extra large fountain cups. It also does not work for extra small cups. Everything in between is good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Eats is a Losing Proposition.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sodium101 said:


> This is what I use. But it does not work good on extra large fountain cups. It also does not work for extra small cups. Everything in between is good.


That's not good for balancing the drinks in the car.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> That's not good for balancing the drinks in the car.


I hang the drinks with it on my rear view mirror like an evergreen tree air freshener.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> I hang the drinks with it on my rear view mirror like an evergreen tree air freshener.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 265196
> 
> 
> You still need to make 2 trips.


Yep. I make sure I keep one in my car whenever I'm driving because some places either don't have them or they're flimsy pieces of crap that can't safely hold 4 large sodas, much less keep them from tipping over in your car.



Ride or Die said:


> I hate those damn flat drink carriers. I've actually considered ordering some of these. I deliver so few drinks that a single batch should last me a long while.
> 
> View attachment 266053


I hate those flimsy POSs. Whenever a restaurant tries to give me one I tell them no thanks. With a flat one, I can set the drinks in my passenger seat with two of them against the backrest and it's stable as a rock. Those handled carriers don't hold the cups tight enough to be secure.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

There is a drink tray underneath. Also works good for soups. You stuff the empty space with whatever you can find. In this case I used a ripped up drink tray.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

9 bucks on amazon


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

mature423 said:


> 9 bucks on amazon


There is no way I will be doing orders with over 4 fountain drinks/shakes. Every time I see one of those, I cancel. 4 fountain drinks are my limit. Bubble tea is a different story, they are all sealed, I'll carry 20 of those with no probs.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

mature423 said:


> 9 bucks on amazon


I don't do Eats, but that is an excellent find!
It's very sturdy and will contain spills.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ROFL 
This thread should be titled
'I'm a messenger who can't deliver'

As a 25+ year veteran bike messenger 7 year pedicab operator and 6 years doing the do for 'bout 10 different delivery and app gigs

I'd say quit but your not doing anything but complaining
You are what real messengers call slugs.as in 'get hot slug'

Mike Russo the legendary owner/dispatcher of San Francisco Delivery Service would stop everything and everybody on the radio the let you know how he feels about that. 
You would be his new 'envelope specialist'

Here's is what I did this afternoon coffees from the Haight to the Aves and bobbas and pho's







out to 32ndAve/Quintana St


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

You avoided all the hilly areas.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> ROFL
> This thread should be titled
> 'I'm a messenger who can't deliver'
> 
> ...


Weird flex but it has nothing to do with what we're talking about. No one here has issues with boba which are encapsulated. You can put them in a bag upside down and they won't leak. As for pho, the liquid is put in a wide cylindrical container and with a tied up plastic bag around it to keep it from leaking so all you have to do is keep it upright which is not hard. Tell us how you bike around fountain drinks WITHOUT spilling them.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

mature423 said:


> 9 bucks on amazon


Curious whether that tray has separate sides for each drink all the way up the sides of the cup. Cant tell looking at it. Also, would it be stable if there were say, two or three drinks instead of being full.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Please don't do UberEats charity.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

mature423 said:


> Weird flex but it has nothing to do with what we're talking about. No one here has issues with boba which are encapsulated. You can put them in a bag upside down and they won't leak. As for pho, the liquid is put in a wide cylindrical container and with a tied up plastic bag around it to keep it from leaking so all you have to do is keep it upright which is not hard. Tell us how you bike around fountain drinks WITHOUT spilling them.


Rubber bands added to the cup. In a carry pannier with a slot for drinks. And the typical drink with the middle punch hole still leaks. It was made to be slightly open already for the straw to be punched through. Totally wrong for delivery. Screw it they get what they get.



Sodium101 said:


> You avoided all the hilly areas.


Hllls seem a lot bigger when youre biking them. And im not sure you could ever avoid hills in san fran


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

johnx said:


> Curious whether that tray has separate sides for each drink all the way up the sides of the cup. Cant tell looking at it. Also, would it be stable if there were say, two or three drinks instead of being full.


That one doesn't. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006ICOT/?tag=ubne0c-20









But this one has adjustable dividers:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NWIZMG/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Robert Larrison said:


> ROFL
> This thread should be titled
> 'I'm a messenger who can't deliver'
> 
> ...


I do delivery the stupid fountain drinks but the title says they are not meant to be delivered that's y every company that started delivery has either cans or bottles to make it easier and avoid spills


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Fill the cup with ice, add some beverage then more ice. They will stop ordering drinks. If there is spillage, it will be minimal. I wish I had a camera to see them try and insert the straw. I usually reserve this tactic for the non tippers.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Fill the cup with ice, add some beverage then more ice. They will stop ordering drinks. If there is spillage, it will be minimal. I wish I had a camera to see them try and insert the straw. I usually reserve this tactic for the non tippers.


Good idea! Not a drink, a cup of ice! Genius.


----------

